# Solar Energy - A Way To Cut Down On High Energy Costs



## idarusskie (Feb 17, 2011)

PV solar power is still expensive. If you are lucky you will have power 20% of the time. what do you do the rest of the time. Burn coal to produce power?


----------



## rogerd (Feb 22, 2011)

idarusskie;bt1378 said:


> PV solar power is still expensive. If you are lucky you will have power 20% of the time. what do you do the rest of the time. Burn coal to produce power?


True the solar power prices are high today. Oil and gas are not getting any cheaper. What are our options when we run out of oil and coal? 

Where there is abundant sunlight it makes sense to use it to power at least some of our needs - like heating water, to light up the drive ways or the gardens etc. Even small savings like these from millions of homes can make a difference.


----------

